# She hisses at me every time!



## madiharing (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi guys! I’ve recently got a hedgehog, Hazel. She’s about four months old but I got her three months ago. But every time I try to get her out of her cage, she hisses and balls up. She will hiss at me and jump. She will even hiss if you just touch her snuggle tunnel. This is my first hedgehog that I’ve owned so I don’t know if this is normal behavior. Once she’s out of her cage and I handle her, she’s a little better. She will let me hold her and pick her up. It’s just when she’s running around and I try to grab her, she will hiss. Or if I try to grab her out of her cage, she will hiss and jump at me. Is this normal? Someone help please!


----------



## Alexxxis318 (May 29, 2018)

I've had my girl Juniper for about 2 months now and she isn't a big fan of being woken up. Anytime I lift up her igloo or lift her off the couch she will spike up at me for a minute or two. I personally think she is just a very heavy sleeper so she gets scared if I'm suddenly moving her. Whenever I am moving her I will talk to her so that she knows I'm there. I put my hand about 2 inches from her face and let her sniff me for a minute, then I just softly pet her back until she is un-puffed. After that I can pick her up and move her to wherever I need to. 

My boyfriend used to get very freaked out when she puffed up at him so he refused to hold her so I came up with a perfect trick for him. He gives her a mealworms and while she is eating it he can slowly pick her up. She is so distracted with her treat that she doesn't care about being picked up, plus now she sees him as the treat giver so she is always excited to see him.


----------



## Mr.Pricklesworth_Hedgehog (Jul 31, 2017)

Hedgehogs often are angry when woken up, and scared of anything overhead, so the hissing is perfectly normal. 

I’ve had Mr. Prickles for over a year now, and he still hisses when I wake him, but is fine once I get him out of his habitat.


----------



## PJbottoms (Jun 2, 2018)

Same. I've had Shelby for 7 months now and she still hisses when I lift her igloo up or even if I'm rubbing her tummy and she's sprawled out under a blanket, once I lift up the cover it's hiss central until I put my hand in front of her and she can see/sniff it's me.


----------



## Unidove (Jul 17, 2018)

she sounds exactly like ozzie. from what I learned, its best to handle them any way so they get used to you. and sometimes thats just there personality.


----------

